
CSS Is So Overpowered It Can Deanonymize Facebook Users - coldseattle
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/css-is-so-overpowered-it-can-deanonymize-facebook-users/#
======
ibash
The problem is not css being overpowered, but that the incentive structure of
the modern web is broken.

